
NO-Framework approach to PHP - gorer
https://github.com/is73/php-nf
======
krapp
..and when you try to extend this to something reasonably complex, including
third party libraries and a database, you'll realize why people stopped
writing PHP like this years ago.

~~~
rubyfan
The actually looks like a simple single controller action using a view model.
Nothing really stops you from implementing other abstractions like ORMs, state
machine, authentication, web service calls, etc.

I actually think you could build a relatively well organized large project
with not much more than this really needed.

~~~
krapp
You could, but I suspect that inevitably you would wind up having written a
framework to organize and manage that complexity, just an ad-hoc and poorly
designed one.

~~~
rubyfan
True enough, building crappy over engineered frameworks in big projects is
inevitable ;-)

------
slim
If this is not a joke, op is really a victim of framework formatting of his
brain. That render() function rendering <?=> tags is just.. I don't know.

~~~
rubyfan
It's been a while but isn't <? and <?= standard PHP?

~~~
slim
Actually it's <?php but it's the same

~~~
rubyfan
<? and <?= and "short open tags" supported optionally on older version but I
think enabled by default these days.

